# أستفسار



## eraser_2020 (10 يونيو 2019)

لسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 

لو سمحتم كنت عاوز أعرف أيه أحسن المسابك في مصر ؟؟ مسبك يكون شغله نضيف وأمكانيته كويسه وبيشتغل في مسبوكات أحجام كبيره شويه ؟؟ 

وشكرا ليكم


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (21 يوليو 2019)

نوع المسبوكات
نوع الصلب
الاوزان
مطلوب معرفة هذه المعلومات


----------

